# Unlucky Coyote (long) pics



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha dont forget to put your man step up :lol:

i drive a real truckers truck :lol:

hey anything is better than that pos bravada i was driving!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Its amazing how easy topics can get so random:lol::lol:

I love this site


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats...........Nice Shootin' !!!!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

dont even get me started on the dodge. Nothing like a lil girlie girl ride. 


Congrats on the yote man even tho we know you didnt shoot it. Why dont ya let your dad post with his kills every once in a while?


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice kill HunterHawk!... I just love heart shots!!:lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice job Hawk, and with those shoes too! Are you sure you shot it or did you just run it down till it wore out?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i have lightning quick speed.. i ran it down and then got it... thats why the tail looks the way it did really... grabbed him by the tail and swung him around and once he was dizzy i popped him  good detective work spit!

hey i had to be quick there was no time to hurry and change everything!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Great Story.

I had one howling across the field from my house last weekend. I had just finshed boiling my traps when the dogs ran to the road and began barking. I heard a howl and the dogs started barking again. I wish the wife would have been home. (couldn't leave the kids to go get him)


----------

